# Pimp or what...



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Valentines gift for my wife  hope she likes them....


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't be the only person wondering what it is can I?


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

pitch bait tubes...


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ahhh! Nice.


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

atlantacapt said:


> pitch bait tubes...


Right on! The guys at Release Marine just finished them for me...my wife says they are very pretty


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Beauties!!!! Glad you got some points w/ the ole lady!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I was thinking pimped out barber chair hahaha


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

gator7_5 said:


> I can't be the only person wondering what it is can I?


Flower vase


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

DAMN, that's crazy sweet, you should post more pics of your ride, absolutely cool!


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Nice ride. Yes to more boat pics.


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

*Here Ya go...*

2015 Tribute 72' .... The day we met....


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

...


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Headed to the boat ramp...


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice ass


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

...


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

From Jupiter to Stuart....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, that's pretty, I would be afraid to use it in fear of scratching it.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

What the hell hahahaha thats some serious coin! I thought I took fishing seriously. That boat coasts more then the house I dont own yet hahaha ill say it, Im Jelous... if you ever need someone to help reel in all those fish, clean the fish, scrub the floors, rig your rods, chum, exc exc sign me up, ill even polish the chair hahaha


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

DonaKen said:


> Headed to the boat ramp...


That is some perspective...


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Daaaaaaaaaaaamn that thing is Sweet!!!&#55357;&#56384;


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Realtor said:


> wow, that's pretty, I would be afraid to use it in fear of scratching it.


Thanks, I feel the same way every time I get behind the wheel :yes:


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> What the hell hahahaha thats some serious coin! I thought I took fishing seriously. That boat coasts more then the house I dont own yet hahaha ill say it, Im Jelous... if you ever need someone to help reel in all those fish, clean the fish, scrub the floors, rig your rods, chum, exc exc sign me up, ill even polish the chair hahaha


Lol...will let you know when I'm headed that way :thumbsup:


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

...


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Tim Bausch w Bausch American Towers, opted for a 5' gap, much more user friendly, great group of folks that do amazing work :thumbup:


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

...


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

IMS American pulled about 6mi of cabling over the next couple weeks...


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

More wire...


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Wish it had been buy 2, get one free ....


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

......


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Happy Vday everybody!


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

...


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

...:thumbsup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

That's a LOT of cleaning and rubbing on stuff.... Beautiful!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

What a beautiful boat. 

Whyme


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

She's a great looking boat. We're all drooling over it, just not the fuel bill. 

Have you kept it without a bow rail? I like the slick looks of not having it, but I hate going up onto a bow without one.


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Boboe said:


> She's a great looking boat. We're all drooling over it, just not the fuel bill.
> 
> Have you kept it without a bow rail? I like the slick looks of not having it, but I hate going up onto a bow without one.


Thanks, appreciate the comments...yes, no bow rail for this girl...we put a heavy non skid along the toe rail and down the center line to the anchor locker, she doesn't have a hard pitch or role to her stance....did consider some type of leaning post for skeet shooting 
Honestly, considering ratios, this girl sips fuel compared to my last boat, '08 54' Viking...she's light, nimble and spins on a dime...we have been doing some top secret wheel modifications that will probly be the norm for all classes within a few years...hopefully this wind will break soon so we can start sharing some fish stories!


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

Doesn't get any more pimp than this boat. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

This is probably the most beautiful boat ever...Even if I had the money to have and maintain something like this, I'd be afraid of messing it up lol...Hell, I'd be ecstatic just to ride on it up in that tower!


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks guys, I know the feeling...trying to pull some anglers together to head out tom for 3/4 days...fingers crossed the forecast holds...with her soft stability and 5' gap on the tower, you can spend days up top w/o killing yourself...pic from the tower and her first trial run...44.5kts...she will see 50 at some point


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

*Tower*

...


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

:thumbup:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Dang! What a ride!


----------

